# ¿Alguien me puede explicar si en teoría estamos ante una INFLACIÓN IMPORTANTE Y DURADERA el motivo por el cual EL ORO Y LA PLATA SIGUE PLANOS?



## Silverdaemon6 (23 Dic 2021)

No lo digo yo, lo dice KITCO






Gold Price Today | Price of Gold Per Ounce | 24 Hour Spot Chart | KITCO


Live 24-hour Gold Price Spot Chart from New York, London, Hong Kong and Sydney. Gold Prices Updated Every Minute.



www.kitco.com










Silver Price Today | Price of Silver Per Ounce | 24 Hour Spot Chart | KITCO


Live 24-hour Silver Price Spot Chart from New York, London, Hong Kong and Sydney. Silver Prices Updated Every Minute.



www.kitco.com





El gráfico del ultimo año del oro y la plata da mas pena que otra cosa.

No digo que no haya otros refugios ahora, pero.....¿alguien se cree que vamos a una inflación importante con los metales preciosos planos?


----------



## juantxxxo (23 Dic 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> No digo que no haya otros refugios ahora



Tú mismo lo respondes. Los limpiabotas han descubierto las criptos y están como locos.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (23 Dic 2021)

El oro ha estado caro en general desde la crisis de 2008. Ahora creo que está más o menos en su precio dadas las circunstancias. El oro es una "inversión" generacional, con periodos de menos de 20 años sólo estás viendo ruido y no tendencia. Sácate una gráfica desde el 2000 y lo verás mejor.


----------



## Don Bigote (23 Dic 2021)

Es un poco churro la imagen pero creo que vale. En velas un producto de inflación, en naranja el oro y en azul bonos.
El oro depende de los tipos de interés reales, no de la inflación.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Dic 2021)

Ten Fe y no decaigas. Pazuzu m'ha dichu q en 2050 o el horoh se va a los 1800 o todosh calbhosh... una de las dos cosas se cunpliran


----------



## nief (24 Dic 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> No lo digo yo, lo dice KITCO
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Porque estan intervenidos


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (24 Dic 2021)

Dinero va a Btc, criptos y bolsa.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Dic 2021)

Q no os cuenten polladas...el oro es una M pinchada en un palo...peor q la cripto IOTA...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Dic 2021)

Da igual lo q pase en el Mundo...la suerte esta dictada y nada cambiara, por mucho video en ingles youtubero de mierda q cuelguen los vendemantas


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (24 Dic 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> No lo digo yo, lo dice KITCO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema no es solo inflacionario es saber si a largo plazo vas a poder tener liquidez con bienes, oro y plata, tierras o depósitos.

De ahí que nadie se este moviendo en este sentido, solo que Bill gates se ha lanzado a comprar tierras.

Las criptos es otro tema, si al final desean una moneda virtual, solo se podrá transaccionar con ella y todo lo demás no valdrá nada.

El asunto principal es QUIEN VA A DECIDIR CON QUE COMPRAMOS O VENDEMOS.


----------



## silverdaemon (24 Dic 2021)

Morototeo dijo:


> no se tio es todo muy raro.. yo cambien 10.000 euros con dos cojones, de euros a lira turca a 0,56.. y ahora esta en 0,78, en 0,90 las cambio a euros de nuevo. asi por encima unos 6000 euros en el cambio, no es poco.



buena especulación si señor

una operación así es pura especulación, te puede dar una gran alegria igual que limpiarte la mitad de la inversión, eso si.


----------



## silverdaemon (24 Dic 2021)

ya hombre, a mi me suda eso mismo tener bitcoins ethereums y similares. pero eso no significa que no reconozca que ha habido gente que ha ganado mucha pasta (otra cosa es que considere que a los precios actuales es una locura entrar. y que me parezca una especie de juego piramidal)


----------



## silverdaemon (24 Dic 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Da igual lo q pase en el Mundo...la suerte esta dictada y nada cambiara, por mucho video en ingles youtubero de mierda q cuelguen los vendemantas



y cual es esa suerte?


----------



## K... (24 Dic 2021)

El oro es un seguro, para tener un 5% de tu patrimonio o un 10% si eres madmaxista, pero no para ganar dinero, y en los tiempos que vivimos todo el mundo quiere inmediatez y ganancias rápidas. Hay mucha ludopatia en los mercados. Gente que pierde miles de euros y lo calla.

Creo que el bitcoin se ha llevado mucha inversión en oro, y los bancos centrales encantados, como con los derechos al carbono, humo a precio de oro.

Vivimos tiempos nunca vistos, pero si te alejas del ruido puedes escuchar la música, y se está cociendo un nuevo sistema mundial. El efectivo pierde valor, todo el mundo está metido en algo, cada uno hace sus apuestas. Y ganará quien ellos decidan. Por eso mejor activos físicos. 

Es mi opinión.


----------



## mk73 (24 Dic 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Eso del 5-10% está muy cantado por los "expertos" pseudo-famosos.
> 
> Otros pensamos que la cosa debería andar más cerca del 80-90% sin ánimo de parecer locos madmaxistas.
> 
> ...




'' Nadie que haya mantenido metales en su bolsa ha acabado pobre''

Completamente de acuerdo. 

Y como ejemplo no hay que irse muy lejos ni a otros países. Durante la guerra civil española quien tenía plata, oro; salió adelante sin problemas , y hasta próspero.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Dic 2021)

silverdaemon dijo:


> y cual es esa suerte?



Q nunca pasara de los 2000...dejaros de 10000 x oz. Sois unos pajilleros. He sacado mas redito con mi pacoinversion de mierda en criptos en poco tiempo q con el Horoh del Moro descubierto por Hernan Cortes en Mexico hace 5 siglos...a pastar coño...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Dic 2021)

Y vale para cualquier inversion..
Petroleo, Gas, Divisas, acciones...dan alegrias en corto/ medio plazo...a cascarla ya cojones...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Dic 2021)

Claro...y en 1808 cuando nos invadio Pepe Botella tambien...los MP son de viejos ancladosven el siglo XIX


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Dic 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> No lo digo yo, lo dice KITCO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy sumariamente: el metal no cotiza libre, esta manipulado suprimido por aquellos a los que les conviene estirar el sistema financiero actual. El oro esta en la psique del ser humano desde milenios, y bruscas apreciaciones serian nefastas para la narrativa impuesta. Behavioral Economics lo es todo.

La mierda del BTC no importa a nadie, su behavioral impact es minimo (mas alla de unos nerds con base IT, sin base economica-financiera). De hecho en el BIS le dejan correr (de momento) para quitar aire al metal; de otra forma receptor seguro de la brutal liquidez creada recientemente.

A todo pais le interesa mantener el estatus quo: desde Erdogan, US hasta China (esecialmente a estos ultimos) Por eso todos se alinean en el BIS, donde su trading desk metal esta ocupado 24/7 manteniendo el metal a raya.
Pero en secreto, acumulan metal para cuando las cosas se desestabilicen.

Abajo un link reciente donde puedes profundizar






GATA exposed it all in 2021, but is it making any difference? | Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee | Exposing the long-term manipulation of the gold market







gata.org


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Dic 2021)

Jajaja claro q si Tt...mantente firme...los insultos me resbalan...Yo se donde ganar dinero y donde perderlo...sigue con tu oro...


----------



## jaimegvr (24 Dic 2021)

El oro y la plata son para tiempos de guerra.
Si hoy gobernara en Rusia o China otro Adolf Hitler u otro kaiser Guillermo II, yo lo cambiaría todo por oro, a ciegas, porque con gobernantes asi de insensatos, es seguro que se irian a enfrentar de fruces contra el Imperio Anglo Mason, y eso es guerra mundial segura. Y en una guerra, los suministros se pagan con oro fisico, el papel moneda no vale nada.
En 1944, hasta los EEUU y UK tenian que pagar el petroleo de Arabia Saudita con oro físico.


----------



## Covid-8M (25 Dic 2021)

Hace poco lei que el oro se habia adelantado a la inflacion y por eso ahora no subia. Desde 2018 ha subido bastante vertical con rentabilidades interesantes. El problema es que otros activos estan desatados y parece que conseguir un 15% anual es estar perdiendo dinero


----------



## max power (25 Dic 2021)

Muchos bancos centrales estan comprando oro.
Palantir compró un pastizal en oro hace unos meses.





Palantir Technologies Inc. said it’s preparing for another “black swan event” by stockpiling gold bars.

The company spent $50.7 million this month on gold, part of an unusual investment strategy that also includes startups, blank-check companies and possibly Bitcoin.

Palantir had previously said it would accept Bitcoin as a form of payment. A spokeswoman for Palantir said no one has yet done so.

Embracing nontraditional currencies “reflects more of a worldview,” Shyam Sankar, the chief operating officer, said in an interview. “You have to be prepared for a future with more black swan events.”

The gold purchase was buried in a securities filing last week for its quarterly financial results and reported earlier this week by Barron’s. Palantir shares were up about 5% in intraday trading Wednesay.

Palantir’s 100-ounce gold bars will be kept in a secure location in the northeastern U.S., according to the filing. “The company is able to take physical possession of the gold bars stored at the facility at any time with reasonable notice,” Palantir wrote.

Palantir, co-founded by the technology billionaire Peter Thiel and Chief Executive Officer Alex Karp, makes software used by governments and businesses. It fashions itself as a company of free thinkers. Palantir relocated to Denver last year and mocked its peers in Silicon Valley on the way out. In the interview, Sankar compared Palantir’s culture with an “artist colony,” rather than a tech company churning out software on an assembly line.

Governments have strongly embraced Palantir software to help them make sense of the coronavirus pandemic, the current so-called black swan, a random and unpredictable event.

The company has some $2.3 billion in cash and is exploring creative uses for that money. Palantir said in May that it was considering investing in Bitcoin. And it’s taking stakes in startups that are customers of Palantir software, an approach that helped buoy sales results in the second quarter.


Palantir Buys Gold Bars as Hedge Against ‘Black Swan Event’


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 Dic 2021)

Mi principal problema con las cryptos es el daño mental que infligen a su principal clientela: millenials, Gen Z y posteriores. Estos deberían estar construyendo sus valores de otra forma.

Un BTC o ETH, que multiplica por cuatro su valor en semanas, hace que tu sueldo de 1’500Eur por un trabajo real, por una dedicación en el día a día, parezca una mierda. Es difícil creer en ello cuando toda tu energía mental está bloqueada en el “si hubiera comprado 100 miseros BTC en 2010, 2011, 2012, 2013… (por unos pocos Euros) ahora seria millonario.

Como vas a encontrar motivación para ahorrar vía 1’500Eur constantes mes a mes? Como vas a deshacerte de la visión millonaria y redireccionarte a la productividad y al _An Honest Day's Work For An Honest Day's Pay_?

Gen Z y demás son carne de SMI. O eso, o pelotazo rápido, no hay término medio. Como leen a sus ídolos en las redes.

En el mundo del metal (vía WSS) se publican cosas como la de abajo. Reales, tangibles, milenarias.
I work hard for my shiny. soooo hard for my shiny






Elegid bien vuestro camino


----------



## SargentoHighway (26 Dic 2021)




----------



## ElMayoL (26 Dic 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Mi principal problema con las cryptos es el daño mental que infligen a su principal clientela: millenials, Gen Z y posteriores. Estos deberían estar construyendo sus valores de otra forma.
> 
> Un BTC o ETH, que multiplica por cuatro su valor en semanas, hace que tu sueldo de 1’500Eur por un trabajo real, por una dedicación en el día a día, parezca una mierda. Es difícil creer en ello cuando toda tu energía mental está bloqueada en el “si hubiera comprado 100 miseros BTC en 2010, 2011, 2012, 2013… (por unos pocos Euros) ahora seria millonario.
> 
> ...



Me encanta ese enfoque.


----------

